# Solved, trapezius/neck/shoulder pain with incline bench



## Terror Donut (May 4, 2017)

About nine months ago I started having regular trapezius pain (right side), when benching on the incline (light incline, like 20 degrees). It wasn’t bad enough to stop, but just to be careful and some worry. I could feel it from my shoulder right up to my cranium. Even if I took a break for a week it would come back in the first or second workout.

	What solved the problem for me was for a month I held my head in a very different position while benching, tilting my head back as far as possible like I’m trying to look behind me or plant the top of my head on the bench. That head position quickly stopped the pain and I think gave me a chance for a more permanent recovery. I think for me, having the normal chin to chest posture while benching caused too much tension in my trapezius and/or upper neck. Maybe the extreme tilt to the rear forces me to relax properly. Either way, it worked great.


	I do have minor arthritis in C6, my doc says everyone does, do you all think that’s related?


	FWIW now days I do four sets on the incline, one with my extreme head tilt, and the other three more normal but still with my chin farther from my chest than normal. I think as long as I don’t let my chin go down then I’ve solved the problem. I like the incline as I need the combination shoulder and trap workout, but I think it does stress the traps and neck more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2017)

That doesn't sound like a great position for your neck but at least you aren't doing it while compressed. 

What you are doing is just compensating for what's actually wrong.  Not actually fixing anything. Not a knock on you but just make sure you understand that.  We all have done this from time to time in order to keep training.

Wish I could tell you exactly what's causing it.  Probably something scap related.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 4, 2017)

Sounds like a pinched nerve. Have you tried a chiropractor?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Sounds like a pinched nerve. Have you tried a chiropractor?



A good chiro can help keep you moving. I have used a chiro quite a few times. Ever see the problem get "cured?" A good physio is a good bet. Or just strength training. I have ****ed up discs in my back.

But they don't bug me due to strength in my backs muscles. 

I guess I just got frustrated you going to a chiro for a few years and never getting better.


----------



## Terror Donut (May 7, 2017)

What is the procedure to figure out if it is a pinched nerve? 



What happens is I will feel the pain, dull throb not a spike, usually 10 to 20 minutes after I bench, it was enough to be concerning. I assumed since it is not during the bench and not sharp, then not a pinched nerve. If I skip bench, no pain. 



Now that it is better, I have increased my incline, from about 20 degrees to about 55 degrees. I do not look up as high as before, but I still think I have my chin farther away from my chest than normal. Plus, I alternate days where I do a low rep heavy weight vs. a high rep lighter weight. I still get the pain, but it is much more manageable.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A good chiro can help keep you moving. I have used a chiro quite a few times. Ever see the problem get "cured?" A good physio is a good bet. Or just strength training. I have ****ed up discs in my back.
> 
> But they don't bug me due to strength in my backs muscles.
> 
> I guess I just got frustrated you going to a chiro for a few years and never getting better.


 Yeah, I agree. I don't know that they actually heal you but they can stop the pain and give you a better range of motion. I find that if I go to long without getting an adjustment, the pain gradually comes back.


----------

